# Throwing Up at Moments Notice



## lavenderwings (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok had a stressful event and threw up inside my MIL car!! All down the front of me.
My FIL died and we drove to Cali a 12 hour drive for us. We had to go to the funeral home and I sat in the backseat no problems before but DH turned a corner and I had to throw up I told him to pull over but didn't get the door open in time and up and out it came I cudda died!! We stopped at one of her friends homes to get me some clean clothes for me how embarrassing.
No warning till the last curve. So can this be related to my thyroid? Seems the throwing up is happening more and more. I have had plenty of stresses in my life and have felt like puking but it never happened til now. I guess I am going to have to start taking extra clothes around and a bag.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

This does not sound like thyroid to me. If this is happening too often, you need to see your doctor!

Hope you're better.


----------



## Nemesis (May 8, 2007)

I had this just the other day. I'm not usually car sick, but went over a bump when the boyf was driving & was very nearly sick. I also feel a little sick with motion sickness, like if I try to move with my eyes closed or in the dark.
I think it might be connected with levothyroxine as I have never had this problem before & it was worse when my doseage was higher.


----------

